# Using a WSM in cold weather



## kenno 2429 (Dec 1, 2013)

I posted this once before with no responses so I figured I would re-post but word it different. Has anyone had any luck using a WSM in cold temps and keeping temps stable?  I'm in MN so it does get cold here, don't want to go without Q during the winter and have some things planned for Christmas cooking. Any help is appreciated. :help:


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 1, 2013)

Cold not so much the problem as wind. Block that wind and you will have a much easier time regulating temps. And skip the water in the pan...just use the vents.


----------



## kenno 2429 (Dec 1, 2013)

Do I even put the water pan in?  Seems like I would be cooking over more direct heat then?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2013)

I smoke in cold weather all the time and I have found that filling the water pans with sand and them foiling really helps with the temp swings. Your adding thermal mass and unlike water, it doesn't evaporate causing moisture and cooling.


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 2, 2013)

Kenno 2429 said:


> Do I even put the water pan in?  Seems like I would be cooking over more direct heat then?



Yes , I would put the pan there....either empty (foiled) or possibly as dirt sailor suggests , with some sand or a clay saucer. You can try all these combos and see which works best for you...personally , I am all done with water for any purpose , but I do occasionally use a dry heat sink like sand or a brick. YMMV  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## tfortexasbbq (Dec 2, 2013)

Silver bullet jacket and a DigiQ, even below 32 degrees outside I can still keep the WSM at 225 for twenty hours!


----------



## kenno2429 (Dec 3, 2013)

Does it have a vent on the top for exhaust?  Would a water heater blanket do just about the same thing?  Kind of spendy but interested in trying something. Any pictures?


----------



## fwismoker (Dec 3, 2013)

The key to  it or any other wood/charcoal burner in cold weather especially are 2 things...

One is a hot fire

Second is keeping the walls of the smoker warm...which is why wind is a problem.

Cheap effective way to keep your smoker walls warm is right here. Just make the circle with some slack so you have dead air space in between.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153175/winter-coat-for-my-jimmy-and-uds-aka-silver-smoker


----------

